# EV gauges and meters thread



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

What are you guys running in your EVs for instrumentation? I'm trying to figure out if these would be worth using. Usually I prefer analogue, but digital has a certain charm too.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ON-OFF-GREEN-LCD...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3cab30d62f










I think with some modding I could make these look almost OEM. Maybe integrated into the main cluster or build a center pod in the middle of the dash near the windshield.

Anyone care to show off their interior gauges?


----------



## tinrobot (Aug 26, 2009)

I have analog meters in the dash, but needed a much more accurate voltage reading. I looked at those small panel meters, but decided to go with this little multimeter instead. It's about the size of an iPod and works great. 











http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-PDMM-20-Pocket-Multimeter/dp/B001M0ME42/ref=pd_ts_hi_12?ie=UTF8&s=hi


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

You can use an inexpensive pc tablet or even an I-Mac with custom gauge graphics.
http://andakita.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/iMacDock_Tablet.jpg


----------



## speedy6963 (Mar 2, 2010)

I plan on using LinkPRO on my conversion, best way to tell state of charge is a true AH counter










http://www.marineboatsupplies.com/xantrex-linkpro-battery-monitor-p-10076.html


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Here's something similar installed, does look quite OEM, but I suppose it depends on your dash design...


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm using a couple of panel meters. The trick to using them is a very isolated power supply. Even capacitive coupling will result in nonsense readings.








In this picture the Datsun instrument cluster is sitting on a board in the back of my EV Buggy. It is reading the voltage on the front 8 Optimas in it.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's the battery monitors in my Lecar. Not the prettiest thing but effective and provokes a lot of questions from strangers.








Each meter is powered by the battery its monitoring, and the meters are always on. I also have an e-meter just out of the picture on the left, usually just showing amps.

And here is the new battery monitor going in my Formula EVee. I have it installed now, but I can't find that picture. (maybe I havn't taken it yet??)


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (Feb 19, 2008)

So I went out and took a picture of my new unfinished Formula EVee dash. My plan is to buy 2 LCD meters like the ones shown above in the first post. One for volts and one for amps and place them on the left side of the dash, instead of the blue tape meters! I found that the LED meters shown above in my Lecar are difficult to read in direct sunlight. Note: below, only six led bargraphs are lit 'cause it's only at 72v right now, soon to be 144v.









Later,
Eric.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Um, wow. Some great looking setups here guys

So I guess no one can give me a reason not to use the meters I posted?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

They should work fine, that is basically what I am using in the Datsun. Mine where purchased directly from Lascar Electronics. 

These types of units typically only update the display about 3 or 4 times per second so they make better volt meters than amp meters. Usually, each of these units requires its own isolated power supply (might want to check with the seller to see if you can get the spec sheet.) None of these issues are deal breakers so if the price is right go for it. I did!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I really didn't want to pull apart my dash, and find numbers distracting in the corner of my vision, so went with pillar mount for analog gauge volt and ammeter. The bar s.o.c. meter is NOT readable in sun, I wish they had an analog needle version.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

This type of meter works well, if you are happy with digital as opposed to analogue, but just to second the advice that each meter you have *must* have its own isolated supply, not difficult as small 1or2 watt DC to DC isolators are available for a few dollars from ebay and other places.


----------

